# Chiellini scivola e Reus segna. Juve - Borussia. Video.



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)

Giorgio Chiellini scivola clamorosamente lasciando spazio a Marco Reus che, solo soletto, realizza il gol del parziale 1-1 tra Juventus e Borussia Dortmund, partita di Champions League del 24 Febbraio 2015.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## Blu71 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi dispiace affatto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Febbraio 2015)

ahhahahahahahha a sto Chiellini ben gli sta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2015)

Morbo di Puppenaz


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2015)

Godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Febbraio 2015)

Ma poi quando si dispera per terra come un bambinetto, invece almeno di rialzarsi e correre dietro e provarci..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2015)

A Chiellini gli sta proprio bene.


----------



## iceman. (24 Febbraio 2015)

The wall"cit.


----------



## Hammer (24 Febbraio 2015)

Il miglior difensore italiano è costui, signori e signore


----------



## Nicco (24 Febbraio 2015)

Leggen...dario.


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Febbraio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Morbo di Puppenaz



ha imparato dal divino johnny


----------



## **Catanese Doc** (26 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Il miglior difensore italiano è costui, signori e signore



Il miglior difensore italiano, attualmente, a mio avviso, è Bonucci


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2015)

Mi ha fatto ridere anche perché chiellini mi sta antipatico..però nel complesso non è neanche un errore..sfortunatissimo..


----------

